# System hangs when playing video (freeBSD7.2)



## Detective (Jun 23, 2009)

image show crash and system hangs when playing video
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/jimmiejaz/xcrash.jpg
How to solve this problem?
Thanks!


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2009)

What is the file: nepomukservicestub.core?
What is the service nepomukservicestub? What problem with it?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 23, 2009)

nepomukservicestub.core is memory dump of app that crashed.
nepomukservicestub is something that you installed and enabled and/or launched.

Have you tried using multimedia/mplayer or it's wrapper multimedia/playd

P.S.
and, ye, You didn't even called player you're using
We can't find problems, without clues, Detective


----------



## richardpl (Jun 24, 2009)

I had same problem. I fixed it updating to latest versions from ports. It is probably Mesa/Xorg/DRI/DRM fault or some combination of it 

System did not hang, just video got corrupted.


----------



## caesius (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like you've still got a cursor, are you able to alt-ctrl-backspace or alt-f1 to get out of X?


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2009)

I've tried some video player (mplayer, Movie player,...). The problem is the same with all of them.


----------



## mdg583 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I have this same problem. The screen becomes completely unresponsive, but the keyboard still works. And for me it only happens with some movies, but happens the same in almost every player. Although sometimes I've gotten them to play with mplayer.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2009)

have just upgrade ports collection, upgrade xf86-video-intell, upgrade mplayer

```
%mplayer videofile --> playing audio, not picture
X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 
%mplayer -vo x11 videofile --> playing audio and picture, but can't resize the picture
```


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2009)

```
%mplayer -vo x11 -loop 0 -zoom -framedrop videofile
%vlc --vout x11 videofile
```
play good
What kind of problem? how can fix it?


----------

